# Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?



## bodenseebille (14. Jan. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

mit Schrecken hab ich heute morgen in den Nachrichten gehört, daß es bei uns am Bodensee am WE bis zu 14 Grad warm werden soll! 
Der Schreck bezieht sich nicht auf die dünnere Jacke, sondern auf die Fische, die denken werden, es wird Frühling...

Meine 7 Kois in 14.000 ltr. sind dieser Tage ein bißchen unruhig geworden und haben wahrscheinlich schon ziemlich viel Energie verbraten. 
Während der schnellen Schneeschmelze waren sie eher oben an der eisfreien Stelle, jetzt ist vom Eis alles weg und sie liegen wieder ruhig unten. 
Den Schneeschmelze-Thread hab ich gelesen, soweit sehen alle gesund aus, keine Verluste. 
Stressig sind solche Temperaturschwankungen sicher trotzdem für sie.
Mein Filter läuft mit höhergelegter Pumpe durch.

Würdet Ihr Füttern, und wenn ja, ab welcher Wassertemperatur?

Oder ist es besser, die Verdauung nicht anzuregen, es wird sicher nochmal kalt werden...

Danke für Euer Feedback,
liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee,
Sibylle


----------



## archie01 (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Hallo
Natürlich solltest du füttern , probier es einfach aus , wenn sie das Futter aufnehmen , gib ihnen so viel , wie sie in kurzer Zeit wegfressen. Natürlich Sinkfutter verwenden und beobachten , was die Fische so machen.
Wenn sie bei diesen Temperaturen nichts fressen sind sie bei einem erneuten Temperaturumbruch sehr gefährdet , weil zu schwach.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Es soll ja ein paar Tage warm bleiben. Wie ist denn die Wassertemperatur jetzt ? Nimm ruhig ein wenig Winterfutter und geb ihnen was, wenn sie es nehmen ist es OK, wenn nicht dann eben nicht. Aber sie werden was nehmen.


----------



## koifischfan (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Warum nehmt ihr an, daß bei steigenden Lufttemperaturen die Wassertemperatur ebenfalls steigt?

Darußen sind 8,3 Grad und mein Teich schwankt seit Wochen zwischen 5,0 und 5,3 Grad.


----------



## Regs (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Unser Teich hatte heute Morgen 4 Grad an der Oberfläche und die Fische schwammen oben. Ich habe ihnen etwas Sinkfutter gegeben und werde nachher noch mal die Wasserwerte kontrollieren.

Zu füttern ohne dass der Filter läuft macht mir Sorgen - ich stelle die Pumpe wohl am besten hoch auf eine höher oben liegende Terrasse und schmeiße den Filter wieder an, oder?


----------



## shanana (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

ich bin mir auch unschlüssig. drausen hat es 11°C, am Teichgrund 5.2°C. 
Der Filter ist noch draußen.
Da es aber bestimmt nochmal kalt wird, will ich den Filter eigentlich nicht montieren.
Garnicht füttern will ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## bodenseebille (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Im Flachwasser sind es im Moment 5,5 Grad.

Dann binde ich ihnen morgen das Lätzchen um und probiere es mal mit ein bißchen Winter-Sinkfutter.
Danke für Eure Einschätzung!

Liebe Grüsse Sibylle


----------



## Ulli (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir hat das Wasser momentan 7 Grad, ist seit einer Woche eisfrei  und die Fische sind tagsüber an der Oberfläche, allerdings sehr ruhig ohne grosse Schwimmbewegungen. 
Filter sind alle abgebaut und im Keller, nur der Skimmerkreislauf läuft minimal mit Grobfilter.

Ich denke ich werde morgen testen, ob sie was fressen und dann in ein paar Tagen auch mal wieder einen Teilwasserwechsel machen, hatte ich seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr gemacht. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## koifan11 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Hallo

ich habe meinen Lieblingen auch bereits Futter angeboten uns Sie haben es innerhalb kürzester Zeit gefressen;-)
Ich empfehle jedem seine Fische zu füttern, sobald diese nach oben kommen oder schiwimmen, da die Fische über den Winter ja viel an Energiereserven verbraucht haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Nabend,
ist im Moment ein gefährliches Spielchen. Gibt man ihnen zu viel kann es schaden, gibt man ihnen nichts kann es für den Rest des Winters nicht mehr reichen. Man weiß ja nicht was noch kommt.
Meine bekommen ein Zehntel von dem was sie im Sommer bekommen, natürlich Winterfutter. Die Koi denken es wird Sommer und schwimmen den ganzen Tag und suchen Futter, ist ja auch nicht so der Hit


----------



## bodenseebille (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Guten Morgen,
gestern haben sie ein bißchen zu fressen bekommen, es hat ein bißchen gedauert bis sie es genommen haben, aber dann haben alle eifrig den Boden abgesucht. 
Heute morgen hatten wir wieder Rauhreif und sie liegen ruhig unten.
Uwe, wie könnten die Probleme aussehen?
Liebe Grüsse Sibylle


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Hallo,
wenn die Fische das Futter nicht verdauen können, weil es zu Kalt ist und der Stoffwechsel gegen Null geht.


----------



## bodenseebille (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Oh weh, super, na dann hoffen wir mal, daß das kein Bauchweh oder Schlimmeres gibt...

Das macht jetzt mir wieder Bauchweh, hätte ich es doch lieber gelassen? Und mehr als 1/10 war das schon.

Liebe Grüsse Sibylle


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Nee nee,
wird schon OK sein  So schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Machst Morgen ne Pause mit Füttern und gut ist


----------



## MadDog (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Hallo an Alle,
ich habe heute zum ersten mal wieder gefüttert mit schwimmenden Futter, da fast alle Fische an der Oberfläche rum geschwommen sind, als diese mich bemerkten.
Meine Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche ist gut 9°. Ich habe allerdings immer nur eine Fingerspitze reingeschmissen, sobald diese weggefressen waren.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## koimen (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

Hallo...

Ich füttere aktuell auch....WT ist bei mir nun (ohne Heizen) 8°. Die Koi sind aktiv, dann sollen sie auch was zu futtern haben. Natürlich der WT entsprechend angepasst dosiertes Winterfutter, Ich benütze zurzeit Sink- und Schwimmfutter, da sie sowieso auch an der Oberfläche sind. Natürlich muss man auch die individuellen Koiteichbauweisen beachten und einbeziehen (Filter ein/abgestellt, möglichkeit von Heizen vorhanden, WW, etc.)

Wichtig erscheint mir; immer vorrausschauend wann kommt der nächste Kälteeinbruch gemäss Metrologen.....damit man genügend früh reagiert und die Bäuche der Koi nicht "vollgestopft" in eine nächste Kältephase schickt.


----------



## Joerg (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Januar, bis 14 Grad, Füttern?*

In 2 Tagen sollte auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen alles ausgeschieden sein.
Gefährlich ist ein starker kurzfristiger Abfall der Temps., da sollte man den Wetterbericht im Auge behalten.


----------

